# The Smaller Halloween



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Great post and oh so true!

I don't know how many times the thought had crossed my mind to just abandon the whole thing. Heck, a couple of times I did and deeply regretted the decision.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

We decided to change up a lot of our Halloween this year and swap out a lot of our characters. I dont like it to look too cluttered and if we just keep adding and adding that is what will happen. We are happy with smaller and that is ok.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

well, you know...Halloween is really just a 'toy' in the grand scheme of life. I love, love, LOVE it but we all need perspective.

I am seriously stalking the Boney Bunch and stuff, but We are selling our house, live in two states at the moment and have a son with cancer. 

So...i put out a few little things and know that it's good enough today.


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

Last year, I had a couple new props a bunch of new tombstones, and a lot of big ideas. Then I got backed up with some important work and then I got sick. All I did was a few tombstones and a few lights shining on the trees and the house. And it was fine. Still more than anyone else on my street did, still gave a bit of a spooky atmosphere, and I literally spent less than an hour setting it up. 

Now this year.....


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I wake up, lay there thinking (or trying to think?) Then i begin again.
SO MANY Things to do and it never ever stops.
The Summer agenda, followed by the Fall workload, then Winter shoveling snow.
I spend nights either waiting for someone to show up or running up and down many stairs, in and out doors as I lead patrons through my haunted, haunted house.
A few local people think I'm a millionaire-Not even close at all!
BUT I LOVE doing this! Entertaining people, meeting more new people, sharing our ghost stories, seeing and hearing them Laugh and Scream!, enjoying every second of it.
I once knew of a man 85 years old who was still carrying two bags of heavy groceries up a couple of flights of stairs, for other people, everyday!
I cover a lot of "Ground" here for each house tour, but I think it helps to keep me healthy! In fact, I am sure that it does!
After they leave I am busy folding, then carrying the slide blankets and elbow and butt pads back up to the top of the Bad-Dream Bed Slide, and hearing them scream as I tip that special "BED" is also quite a "Charge" for me even after 29 years!
I make people laugh, Scream, and make them "Wonder?" I can talk about this house for hours, it's History, it's Haunted History and I ad-lib sometimes, and gain even more entertainment for usually everyone in the room.
Sometimes it becomes my own semi-private Comedy Club!
Aches, pains and complaints of a 67 year-old body have so far become negated .. by everything I just typed here.
I do wish that everyone could have a similar experience!
Your writing was very eloquent Spats, Very Nice! Very good advice too! 

Inspiration hits at odd moments. Some of my best experiences here come from the scares I give to people from some sometimes a tiny piece of junk someone else threw away.
A big, black garbage bag can be frightful! It defies easy,quick identification, it is large enough to be important to our paniced mind, and it... "Rustles"!
I have scared 1,000s of people with such a common, deviant object,"The garbage bag". (Yes, I DO "Cheat" and provide major distractions first!)


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

great post!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

This is wonderful, and I 100% agree. I love having Halloween parties and making things, but taking time to experience Halloween for yourself in small ways is the greatest part of the season.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

What a great post, one that I and many others needed to hear. Many of us, myself included, put a lot of pressure on ourselves to make the perfect Halloween, Display, or Haunt and the end result is stress, fatigue, burn out, or even resentment. And sometimes we look back after the night is done with a sense of missed opportunity and wasted time. 

As the saying goes: "You can plan a pretty picnic, but you can't predict the weather." 
Last year, we had 10+ inches of rain before Halloween which resulted in a muddy mess that forced us to close your walk through graveyard. I spent so much time making a display "perfect" that I didn't enjoy the cool night, hundreds of ToTs, family, and friends. This year, my focus will reflect what was said in the post, not running around checking every light, candle, fog machine, ext cord, sound, etc... I want to spend Halloween enjoying all the magic and wonder this special night brings... Which is why we loved it to begin with.

After all, Halloween is the unexpected... and that makes the best memories. 

Thanks for this great post Spats, I am a big fan of yours and really enjoy your insights and perspective!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Beautiful thought-provoking post Spats.

I'll think of it while I scurry around the garage in a last minute frenzy of decorating despair... HAH! Just kidding.

One of my favorite images is that of a single pumpkin on the front steps of a house on a misty, autumn-colored morning.

You are so right - haunters put so much pressure on themselves to outdo last years' offerings. One year other obligations prevented me from decorating the "haunted garage". I pulled out my van, decorated the back, added a few lights and "trunk or treated" from my driveway. Nobody complained, in fact I got some compliments. 

But, I do truly enjoy people "oohing and awing" at our Halloween Party, or coming up the drive on Halloween night. Just gotta keep it all in perspective.


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Loved your post Spats. Also loved your book will be rereading that soon. Last year all I did was put out a couple of the flashing ground stake spotlights hung some pre bought Nightmare before Christmas figures and had some lit carved pumpkins. I live in a neighborhood that does nothing, no decorations, very few give out candy. The way the kids reacted you would have thought I had done some big extravaganza. I love Halloween and hope my little display lit a spark in those kids.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Spats, so true!!

Now if you could do something about my storage problem, it really will be a Great Halloween.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Wow, what a great post Spats!! It brought tears to my eyes. Like everyone else, I so needed to hear this right now. This could relate to not only Halloween, but life in general. Slow down, be kind to yourself and enjoy the little things. We are blessed to have the spirit of Halloween and it lives within each one of us. Cherish it!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes. Double pumpkins up!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautifully said, Spats. This Forum has brought so many wonderful people like you into my little Halloween world. Thank you for reminding us all of what is really important.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi Spats! Always good to see you crawl out of the darkness and grace us with your class and insight. As usual you're on point with your comments. I'm guilty as charged with regards to always wanting to up our game each year and it can be fun coming up with bigger and better sets, scares, tricks, etc. I'm also looking ahead to the day when I can no longer do what we do now and have already made plans for a major scale back. As a kid trick or treating in the 60's, I can remember the thrill of seeing a lit jack o lantern on a porch. It meant the people inside were celebrating (and giving out treats!). If a guy had a sheet ghost in a tree or a cassette tape of spooky sounds playing out a window, we thought we were in Disneyland! You're right in that the essence of the holiday can be simple and just as meaningful. My wife and I sometimes talk about our wedding (34 years ago) and others we've been to. We can hardly remember the venues, menu, what the bride wore or what color flowers she carried. We don't remember the bands or DJ'. We'll just remember if it was fun or not. Much the same with kids and Halloween me thinks. They'll remember they had fun and that's what matters. Don't be a stranger Spats. Good to have you around!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you for this post. 
It was such a nice little Halloween treat right in the middle of my day and a wonderfully voiced sentiment that truly struck a chord in my Halloween hart!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Spats, this is so helpful! I tried really hard not to raise my hopes up this year with doing stuff, but I am always at least a little more enthusiastic in planning than I should be. This year, there's not just a small budget, but also little time - so I can neither make fantastic things like I'd like to, nor go out and buy the things that match what I want. I am a crafter, and it is mind boggling to me to be going weeks without doing any crafting. Never experienced that before. And no matter how small I make the celebration, I find I have to keep making it smaller.  It's even been hard for me to really get excited about looking at other people's prep, since I just feel so lost with mine. I just want to enjoy being enthusiastic about my favorite season. :/

I dexided to focus on the experience this year, and honestly the experience my friends/family need right now is relaxation. Picked a color scheme, and putting my $$$ towards small things that fit. Trying to go for elegant, since that can be done well if theming is on point.


Gonna save this thread to look through later for inspiration.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm more than humbled, gang, glad this thread helped. You folks are fab, and I gladly brag I keep company with such creeps, despite being an irregular visitor here.

And yes, jdubbya, to you and yours at Eerie manor, I'll pop in a little more often.

Oh, and Amuckamuck - thank you for reading my novel! I was trying to capture the feeling and the importance of the holiday in that story. There are millions of books you could read, and you chose mine. I'm honored, and very happy you like it.


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Spats, Spats, Spats,

How could you write such an un-American, post. I thought Halloween (like all of the Holidays) was GO OVER THE TOP or go home. This IS CONSUMER NATION!! So your saying I could just trying to breathe and enjoy the Holiday, nonsense! I want to be burned out, exhausted, broke and empty following THE Holiday or what is the sense. You want us to Stop and Smell the Pumpkins, oh how silly!! 
Well thanks anyway, sometimes it is nice to relook at what we are doing. I would repeat some of the above compliments, BUT I've got to get to ALL of the Spirit Halloween Stores that have opened, Check 3-4 other TJMax family stores, Homedepots, Lowes, fix what broke last year, order full size candy bars, etc........
I may have to reread your post when I find the time. 
(almost all tongue-in-cheek)
Jerseyscare


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

As snark goes, Jerseyscare, that was a well-crafted post.
Nice.

Best of luck in your labors, and enjoy your hauntcraft, which certainly has it's own particular, addictive joys.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

For many years when I was a kid, Halloween was pretty simple...candy, trick or treating, dark houses in the neighborhood. A spooky atmosphere. The thrill of imagining ghostly haunts. Maybe a sound effects LP record, remember those?

I really like all the elaborate displays and shows, haunted house attractions, theme park redesigns, Halloween stores, expensive costumes, all that stuff.

But when it needs to be simpler, that works just fine, too. It always has.

Heck, some years ago, we had a sudden rainstorm here in los angeles. Sometimes it rains on Halloween here, not very often, but it has happened. People generally stay indoors and do not go out to do the "festive and social things" they will do in clearer weather. Well, on that occasion of the rainstorm, the word went out pretty quick that most of the "in the street" stuff wasn't happening. It just...wasn't happening. Sure, I was kind of sad about that. But I rented a little stack of spooky movies from the local video store, and visited a friend, and we watched spooky movies. And that was Halloween, too. Adapting is good. We had a fun Halloween. I try to make every Halloween a good a satisfying one, no matter the budget or circumstances. Having fun is the idea!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spats, that post honestly, truly made me tear up! I still feel a bit emotional after reading it and just thinking about the imagery it brought to my mind. It was perfect and you are absolutely correct! All I can say is that your words made me instantly feel the Halloween spirit that I so, so love...the true spirit...the magic of the night of All Hallows Eve. Thank you, for that.


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

Alas, simple just doesn't cut it in my Halloween deprived neighborhood. No one else on the block does Halloween. As a result, kids look down the street and if nothing attracts their attention, they move on. When it was just a couple of light-up jack-o-lanterns, less than ten kids appeared. Some nights, there were only two. 

Then I had a couple of citronella torches that I wanted to burn off. Like little moths in costumes, they came. One or two of those, maybe a red spotlight, and you're in business.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

I couldn't agree more. You have to listen to your gut and know when a break is needed. My son was diagnosed on the autism spectrum the last week of September last year. I didn't put a single thing up because my heart wasn't in it. We celebrated by watching Hocus Pocus, going to a campground for the weekend for their Halloween activities. It was SO much more scaled back than normal and although it felt weird, that was okay. 

This year I feel so much more motivated to make a big comeback because I'm not so burnt out. It's been fun being in 100% planning mode again after that (much needed) year off. Life happens, but this is one of my favorite creative outlets so I will always be back.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

I think the words you're looking for are managed expectations. 

We who get deep into the haunting ramp our own expectations into the stratosphere. It is one downside of being part of a community like this too, not that there aren't a great many positive things. We tend to egg each other on, intentionally or not, and seeing all the cool things that other people are doing make us want to do more and more and more. 

The thing is, no one expects it of us. We don't even really expect it of each other, and the world at large certainly doesn't. If you feel obligated, stop. Holiday decorating is not an obligation, it's a hobby. Whatever you do WILL BE FINE. The only person you'll be letting down really is you. So manage your expectations. If you've suffered a financial setback, or a death in the family, a recent move, a medical issue, a new child on the way, or are just suffering from burnout, allow yourself to have managed expectations. Do what you can, and let the rest go. It WILL be ok. You CAN still enjoy the holiday. I struggle with this too, my budget is small, and everything costs more on this side of the border, and I see the awesome displays some of you have, and I just have to be realistic. I can't catch up to haunters who've been doing it for decades in a few years with my budget, I just can't. And no one is expecting me to. No one but me at least. What I have will be awesome, it's miles more than what 99% of people in town are doing, and it will be fine.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Well said, sir....so well said, I have little of value to contribute other than 'ditto', and a sincere 'thank you' for providing such a well-articulated bit of perspective.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautifully said, Spats! Wow, bulls-eye into my shriveled, black heart


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Beautiful Spats, and so so true...
I am getting a bit up in years, and the big set up is tiring...
Last year I didn't do a much..this year hope to just change it up. Thank you for the great post


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks again, and my compliments on the some of the other viewpoints in this thread.

Just goes to show, October folk are a thoughtful bunch. Also, a number of you have more specific perspectives, and it hurts to see what some of you struggle with while designing your dire displays.

All my respect and admiration, and all my hopes as well.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Have to say it. Is there any way to sticky this and change the title to "Smallerween?"


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Jottle,

I'm flattered at the notion. The only thing I can think is to go to the bottom of the main forum page, click "Contact Us", and send a comment requesting it.

Best of luck. It's amazing you would ask, and I thank you for the thought.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you truly for this post, it is very affecting in a good way as I work at trying to enjoy spooky things as they come up but feel 'torn' about the holiday and expectations for display based on past years plus current situation, plus unrelated emotional things that are happening. I enjoyed reading it greatly and very well stated and evocative.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

As someone who's struggling with about every senerio and emotion you described this year, thanks so much for this awesome post! 
I am a perfectionist, I am the person that doesn't want to let the neighborhood and all the kiddies down. I think I just need to get a grip.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Amen Spats! Very well put and very timely. Just a simple thank you. this meant a lot.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Spats said:


> How-do, gang.
> 
> Historically, Halloween was little more than a grinning pumpkin, or perhaps paper chains and a fabric ghost swaying in the breeze. It's very much a homemade holiday, a collection of creative spookiness from leaner, meaner times in our history, and those elements remain in the modern festival.
> Halloween is cider and caramel apples, kettle corn and popcorn balls. It's pillow cases and burnt cork whiskers, paper masks and tattered bed linens, chocolate bars and sweet tarts, lollipops and jolly ranchers. It's a sincere pumpkin patch, a frightened schoolmaster spurring his horse for the nearest bridge, it's ghouls all coming from their humble abodes to get a jolt from your electrodes, it's amuck, said three more times for good measure.
> ...


This is the best thing I have read in years! You in a couple of sentences have captured all the best parts of Halloween and non of what you mentioned can be found an your local Halloween store Thank you. Thank you for posting this! This has reminded me of all the past Halloweens from when I was younger and reminded me what Halloween use to be. It was so quaint and magical and lately now it seems so commercialized. Thank you for this post I LOVED IT> Im off to go get caramels now as I now have a craving for caramel apples


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Spats said:


> I say don't let Halloween pass you by because of some failed expectation. Don't dread the holiday because it wasn't the celebration you envisioned. I give you my word, a smiling pumpkin is a welcome sight, and anything more is remembered by your visitors with appreciation. It doesn't have to be a castle facade, or a madman's butcher shop, to inspire memories.
> For those not feeling the spirit, or struggling with larger issues and feeling robbed of your seasonal joy, don't force the feeling. Autumn, after all, will provide most of the atmosphere for you soon enough. When the time draws near, try a little music in a dimmed room. Carve a Jack with a loved one or a friend. Read a ghost story, or watch something seasonal.
> 
> Too often the mad dash burns us out, steals our love, and leaves us with a weary sense of obligation. When we find we have no energy or resources left, we suffer guilt, a feeling we are letting others down. We fear that this Halloween will be small, forgettable, mundane and disappointing.
> ...


Hear hear! Starting to think about hauling out the decorations, and knew it would be helpful to review this post as these sentiments help put things in perspective and help me reset expectations. Thanks for this


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Hear hear! Starting to think about hauling out the decorations, and knew it would be helpful to review this post as these sentiments help put things in perspective and help me reset expectations. Thanks for this


My house was recently flooded by a plumbing disaster and is all torn up. Most of my house is packed up and I worried about having enough strength to put the house back in order let alone put out all my Halloween decorations. But I realize just a few of my old favorites is all I need. I will again start the season with Spat's book Halloween Host, one of the best books for getting you in the mood that I have ever read.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Ween12am and Amuck Amuck, you two have made my day. 

It's been a rough summer, and this was just the thing to put a seasonal shamble in my step. 

Thank you.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

So there are a few posts about how stressed everyone is about getting things done and about the health issues stopping them so I thought I would bump this. 

Its a great post.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Very Well Said Spats, thank you for putting in writing exactly what we all need to be thinking about. After three years of being sick and so stressed out over Halloween it just added to what I was doing to myself, I had had enough........So this year no matter what or who gives me a bad time over this haunt.....I'm am taking deep breathes, relaxing and enjoying myself. I been under stress to long with trying to get these guys to help and this year I am going along and getting things done myself at a pace I can deal with.

The hurricanes blew the pop up tents away, I can' stand on the ladder anymore and there is no way to do the ceiling work which was a major part of our Haunt. So this year I'm gonna see how I can get it to look without the tents, the ladder or the ceilings and most importantly I'm not gonna worry about it!!!!


----------



## VenomStorm (Aug 11, 2016)

Great advice, Spats. Im relatively new to haunting my home, so my display is not too elaborate yet, but I know the pressures we put on ourselves all to well. I was pretty exhausted at the end of the month, mostly due to poor time management, but I was content. I can totally see how those of you who have been doing this for years or decades could be feeling serious burnout at times. Despite the fact that there were projects I wanted to get done, I did some of what you suggested in your post last October. Before I started home haunting, and right when I got my first job, I realized I would blink and the month would be over. Part of that came from pushing through the work week to survive until the weekend. I made the decision that I would consciously enjoy each and every day of October in some small way so I wouldn’t miss my favorite month.

After I started haunting, I knew I had to keep up that tradition, even when every fiber of my being wanted me to be using my free time to build, build, build. One thing I did was to take a “Halloween Tour” walk around my neighborhood on Friday afternoons. I would get home from work, put headphones on and listen to Halloween at High Noon (great spooky instrumentals if you haven’t heard of them). I would then take a casual walk around my neighborhood checking out fall/ Halloween decorations and enjoying the fall weather. (Although down in Maryland it takes a while for that cool weather to kick in). I would sort of keep track as more decorations came out as the month went on. It was also fun to see houses I normally don’t drive by and being surprised to see some put out a fair amount of decorations. My favorite part was crossing a field behind my house as I finished the walk just as the sun was setting. It is such a spooky time in October with that reddish, purple light and I love it. I would usually end up watching a horror movie or show that night to cap off the evening. It is really important that in the craziness of setting up for our big night, we enjoy the lead up because that anticipation is part of what makes Halloween so special.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

GREAT POST! I've always been a firm believer in "Do Something". Even if it's just turning on a porch light and handing out candy. The kids are happy with any level of participation. Nothing irks me more than the way some people want to use "well what if" as an excuse to be a bunch of lazy sacks of (doo) and not participate. There are many who want and try to do more than they can or should, just to be sure the kids enjoy the holiday and nobody should feel disappointed that they can't achieve their vision as long as they are doing SOMETHING. A paper skeleton on the door or a carved pumpkin on the porch is plenty. Thank you to anyone and everyone for participating in the holiday on all levels!


----------



## kissedazombieandlikedit (Aug 24, 2012)

I grew up poor in upstate N.Y where you were either a homemade scarecrow, pirate or hobo for Halloween. Decorations were simple, pumpkins ,scarecrows the smell of burning leaves. I have been chasing these memories my whole adult life, Thank-you for reminding me about everything I truly love about this season.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Nuff said Spats , never a truer word spoken , bravo .


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Again, let me say thank you to those who bumped this post.

I stand by every word, and I have all the best hopes for my fellow fiends. Your efforts, no matter how small, will become vivid memories for each visitor to your door. You make Halloween what it is. Remember, for most of us, trick-or-treat (sadly) only lasts for a few years, usually just a smidgen more than a decade. Those nocturnal adventures will percolate in the minds of many when they start decorating their own domiciles, taking their little ones out, snatching the stragglers and recording their screams so you can listen to them again after you've...

Well, you know what I'm getting at.

Good to see the forum still forging the frights!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Great words Spats. I can attest to them since last year was a "small" Halloween. So many came by asked in disappointment where my standard display was. I was busy with a new schedule and time just wasn't there. Although I felt guilty, it was like I let them down. I made a realization that night, They cared! They remembered and appreciated all I did even for their brief time at my house. It was a refreshing recharge of my will to do it. So I started earlier and planned better allowing me to come back better. 


When my neighbors that decorate with some small thing speak like I am judging of their little displays, I assure them that I love they made some effort and I enjoy their presentations as much as they enjoy mine. It truly brings me a smile.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Thos post hit home with me; our daughter is 4,000 miles away at university. She has always organized the show. Therefore, no walk-thru this year.
Which means no line-up in the driveway. No going hoarse by 8:00. No late night pizza party. Less stuff to set up and take down. I and my wife can now focus on keeping an eye on props, interacting with guests (50% of whom are adults) and kicking back. Cutting down? I can't wait...


----------



## Jerseyscare (Oct 2, 2012)

Spats,

I'm still living by GO BIG or DIE TRYING.........!!!! (LOL)
from the grave,
Jerseyscare

(this may need to be an annual bump!)


----------



## natalyn (Oct 15, 2009)

Thank you so much this post. I have been going through a rough patch lately (really about 3+ years) and I have learned it isn't about bigger and better. It is about making memories. Instead of doing the huge blow out party and decorations, we just had family and close friends over for dinner and movies. When I had my granddaughters one weekend (their parents were out of town) we "snuck" over to their house and put pumpkins and ghosts in their yard. The parents were "surprised" and the girls got a big kick out of it and still talk about it. But I am going to get to do the party this year … my son and daughter-in-law asked me to put on a party at their house. I get to decorate and they get to pay for it. To me this is going to be a WIN WIN situation for me. And I am feeling the excitement of Halloween again.


----------

